# On La Antigua



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

La Antigua was the place in what is today´s Veracruz State where Cortez and his men landed and settled just north of what is today´s Veracruz City and, while it is not that easy to access unless you are attentive , it is a great place to visit if one is driving down the Gulf Coast between Cardel and Veracruz. There one will find the remnants of what is purported to be Cortez´ house and a fort and barracks presumably to house troops as thay awaited marching orders into the interior. If one strolls about the town one will find the old original chapel built by the Spaniards among other treasures worth visiting. A worthwhile detour along the way if you are driving the Veracruz Coast and the fun thing is that the governmenti making no effort to promote this historical treasure so, if you are lucky as were we, you´ll be the only tourists there when you visit. In my opinión, one of the great stops along the way followed by a fine seafood dinner in Veracruz Centro. 

Locals told me that Cortez and his tropos stayed at La Antigua for several months while being re-supplied and planning their journey into what is now Mexico City. I´m not a historian so am only reporting what bthey told me locally that day.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

John Todd, who participates on some of the other Mexico-specific webforums, but not this one, has lived/traveled in Veracruz for a long time and often provides excellent historical backgrounds/perspectives on destinations in that state ... including Antigua. For readers interested in learning more about a place which has significant importance is the history of Mexico, follow this link:

Antigua: The Second Veracruz-1526 to 1600


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Longford said:



John Todd, who participates on some of the other Mexico-specific webforums, but not this one, has lived/traveled in Veracruz for a long time and often provides excellent historical backgrounds/perspectives on destinations in that state ... including Antigua. For readers interested in learning more about a place which has significant importance is the history of Mexico, follow this link:

Antigua: The Second Veracruz-1526 to 1600

Click to expand...

_ Thank you, Longford. A most refreshing and enjoyable blog. I am impressed and will follow this fellow´s musings in the future. Antigua is a serious destination for those interested in the colonial history of Mexico.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> Thank you, Longford. A most refreshing and enjoyable blog. I am impressed and will follow this fellow´s musings in the future. Antigua is a serious destination for those interested in the colonial history of Mexico.


Thanks to you both for bringing this interesting information to our attention. When we finally get over some day to the Gulf Coast of Mexico, we'll certainly make a point of visiting La Antigua. Soon as I read your story, I rushed to my trusty 10 year old Lonely Planet, which has only one paragraph on La Antigua, and only one on Villa Rica, just a few kilometers north, which they claim was probably the site of the first Spanish settlement, moved a year or so later to La Antigua.
Fascinating stuff.


----------

